# Shimano Days at FTU



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited is hosting the first ever "Shimano Days" event Aug. 1st & 2nd. 

There will be Seminars, prize drawings, casting contests, panel discussions and opportunities to have some 1 on 1 time with some top Shimano pros, reps and factory guys. Some of these guys will have their boats on hand so you can see how they prepare for a day of fishing. 

2Cool's own Bantam1 will be there doing seminars and available for Q&A both days. 

We will also have a new product showcase of all the new Shimano products recently released at ICAST. 

The hours for the event will be 10-5 both days..FTU will have regular store hours. 

I'll post the seminar schedule as soon as I have it finalized as well as any additional info I have.....more later. 

tight lines,
Benny


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Will you be wearing that new batman outfit Drake got for his 4th birthday yesterday? I think Shimano needs a super hero.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Canuck said:


> Will you be wearing that new batman outfit Drake got for his 4th birthday yesterday? I think Shimano needs a super hero.


ummm no. (it doesn't fit)

And Shimano DOES have a super hero...his name is Bantam1


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Is the new Curado 200E7 going to be there?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Terrynj said:


> Is the new Curado 200E7 going to be there?


Terry,
Yes, all of the new products should be there to see and play with.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am not a super hero in any way. I think I'm more of the evil villain type...the ugly one that scares away small children


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like it should be a blast. 
I might be able to make it, I really wanted to check out Shimano's new gear.
Will I be able to take apart a new Curado and Citica?


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

which FTU will it be at??


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

MattK said:


> Will I be able to take apart a new Curado and Citica?


NO.

Blue, it'll be at the Gulf Fwy. location.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It was worth a shot.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

MattK said:


> It was worth a shot.


Matt,
we're going to check you at the door for tools.

When I get MY sample, you are welcome to tear it down.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

i haven't heard about the curado 200E7. what's the skinny? anything else new coming down the pike worth mentioning?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

willsoonbfishin said:


> i haven't heard about the curado 200E7. what's the skinny? anything else new coming down the pike worth mentioning?


Wilson, 
check http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=171441


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

thanks benny. just finished reading that thread and i'm already trying to figure out what i want to buy first.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Benny said:


> Matt,
> we're going to check you at the door for tools.
> 
> When I get MY sample, you are welcome to tear it down.


:rotfl: I promise I won't bring any tools.

I can wait until I get mine to check it out. I got my hands on the schematics a few days ago so that should hold me over. 
'twitch'...'twitch'... :spineyes:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll see if Jeremy will let me borrow one that I can disassemble with you Matt. They are very simple and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Here's the tentative seminar schedule for next Fri/Sat

Friday Aug 1st

10:00am – Redfish Tactics - Jason Catchings
11:00am – Jigging - Dan Thorburn – Shimano
1:00pm - Shimano Show Q&A - Shimano Pro Staff
2:00pm - Jim Franklin Tells All
3:00pm - Panel Discussion (Franklin, Thorburn, Catchings, Landrum)
4:00pm - Product Care/Maintenance – Thorburn/Warren Faulkner


Saturday Aug 2nd

10:00am – Bass Techniques and Tournament Strategy (John Sweitzer)
11:00am – Panel Discussion (Franklin, Thorburn, Catchings, Landrum)
1:00pm - Jigging Technique – Dan Thorburn
2:00pm – Shimano Show Q&A – Shimano Pro Staff
3:00pm - Kingfish and other species – Carl Christoff

New Product Showcase all day Friday/Saturday
Friday / Saturday – casting contest for prizes 11:00-2:00

Buy a Shimano reel enter for a full day trip with Jason Catchings
Buy a Shimano rod enter for a full day trip with Jim Franklin
Buy both – enter 2 times to each of the above
Hourly drawings for prizes & fishing trips

Several of these guys will have their boats there, rigged and ready for a day of fishing and they will answer, show, teach anything about their rigs and tackle.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will also be on hand all day to answer any other Shimano related questions. 

Benny will be there to help you with anything else you might need such as showing the guys from CA how to wade barefoot and cut your feet in the process


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Benny will be there to help you with anything else you might need such as showing the guys from CA how to wade barefoot and cut your feet in the process


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Will they be able to talk about the offshore equipment too? Trinidad's and such.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

spitfire said:


> Will they be able to talk about the offshore equipment too? Trinidad's and such.


Absolutely. If it's Shimano, we'll be talking about it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Will Franklin be cooking at this event?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Will Franklin be cooking at this event?


unfortunately, no.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh well...it was worth a try. Looking forward to sweating in the Texas heat next week.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

which FTU??? by the gulf frreeway or I 10?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The bigger one I think, but I can't say for sure which location that is.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Benny said:


> it'll be at the Gulf Fwy. location.


...


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

will there be snipers on the roof to deter truck burglars?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> will there be snipers on the roof to deter truck burglars?


Just put Bantam up there with his new toy. lol


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

MattK said:


> :rotfl: I promise I won't bring any tools.
> 
> I can wait until I get mine to check it out. I got my hands on the schematics a few days ago so that should hold me over.
> 'twitch'...'twitch'... :spineyes:


LMAO! @ Matt..I know the feeling bro..lol


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

MattK said:


> Just put Bantam up there with his new toy. lol


My only problem would be which toy to choose from...I'm still waiting on my scope for the newest toy. My boss will be there too and he would be much more effective than I am.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Shimano Security Services, it's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We're like Blackwater, only better


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Benny said:


> FTU is hosting the first ever "Shimano Days" event this weekend (Fri/Sat) at their Gulf Freeway Location.
> here's the schedule of events...hope to see you there.
> 
> Here's the tentative seminar schedule for next Fri/Sat
> ...


I'll be there tomorrow.

Does anyone want to smuggle some tools in for me? :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

These guys are hard core, having their seminars outside this afternoon. It's a moist heat though! LMAO I went out long enough to palm the new Curado and I actually like the way it feels & it's dark green like the old days sort of. At $180.+tax it's a go. Little sucker for 200 too. I'll be buying one I'm sure......


----------

